# Pickup trucks



## JanandGaylin (Apr 27, 2020)

Hi All,

Does anyone know where best is to look for used vehicles especially pick up trucks or vans?

Many thanks

Jan


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

https://www.olx.pt/
also have Galvanised Stock tanks/troughs etc, but most things are closed due to Corvid-19.


----------



## JanandGaylin (Apr 27, 2020)

Hello again, I have the feeling we will be chatting a lot  great thanks for this.

Jan


----------

